# Artificial bait?



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

Anyone have experience with fish bites? I hope to fish for trout and sheepshead one day this week at 3 mile and/or bob sikes. What flavor/color fish bite would you recommend? How do you rig it? Thanks.


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

Meant to put this under Q&A. Sorry.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I'm not big on Fish Bites*

I've used them to catch pinfish for bait but not much else. I have about the same opinion for GULP! When using GULP! I catch too many catfish.

Actually, I very seldom fish with any form of bait except when fishing for Sheepshead and Grouper.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

White trout it will work, sheeps probably wont even look at it. But if you start catching them on fish bites let me know.... it would save me Thousands of dollars :blink:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I know trigger fish and ruby red lips love some FISH BITES


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

They work like magic on pompano & whiting!

Sent from my Nexus+5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks. Rekon I'll stick to crabs and shrimp.


----------

